# Tohatsu TLDI Injector Upgrades



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

All right fellas, getting my boat back with a new high pressure fuel pump and three new injectors. My mechanic mentioned there was an upgrade to the injectors so Tohatsu sent some along.

My motor was built around September 2010 and is a 2011 model, last of the serial is 0305AX. If your motor falls near in manufacture date or serial #, I'd call a local Tohatsu Authorized Service center to ask about the upgrade.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

whats the difference also were they having a problem with the orginal ones


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

They were not having many issues with the old ones, as far as my mechanic knows (he has not seen any, aside from bad fuel) but they found an upgrade in the unit itself. When I picked up the boat, only the helper was there and he did not know the difference.

Sounds like I need to call Tohatsu...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Tohatsu TLDI AIR Injector Upgrades*

Update: http://www.tohatsu.com/tech_info/injectorcampaign.html

"It has come to our attention that on certain TLDI series models, the air injectors may fail causing the motor to run rough or become inoperable."

The recall is voluntary, the tech at Tohatsu said it is worth changing them but not required.

MODS - Can you add modify the title to add "Air" before injectors? Thanks.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks going to check my serial # tonight.


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

Not only do they have that problem but I just noticed that you have to have a min. of 850 cold cranking amps on the battery, if not you might start to have electrical issues with the motor as well. Just happened to mine.


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

Brought my motor in to see what was happening and they say that the air injectors needed to be replaced. I am wondering if they have other serial numbers that don't fall in the same line of the campaign that are having problems as well. At least its under warranty and will be fixed for free but I am still without my rig for the weekend.


----------

